# Good Deal On Backup Camera And Monitor



## Karma (Nov 13, 2005)

Just picked up one of these wireless reverse camera and monitor units today. The camera is about the size of a quarter and mounts on the license plate screws and takes it's power from the reverse lights. The monitor is 2.5 x square and colour, and has a nice little mount bracket. It takes it's power from the lighter or you can wire it direct. going to have my mechanic install it tomorrow while he's flushing the differentials, transfer case and transmission. The price would work out to be about $120 U.S. -- see details below....

Rear-view Camera System

Product #36-2020-6

Wireless rear-view camera and monitor system allows users to view the area behind the vehicle

Sale: $149.99

You can find it on www.canadiantire.ca

I'll post a review after my DW, the sole driver of our rig, has a chance to try it out.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for the info 
I'll have to check it out

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Please let us know how you like it after you have it installed. That would be a great little gadget to have


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

Karma,
Can't get into their site without a canadian postal code.
Bob


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Colby, try this postal code: t5t5t5 Case insensitive and no spaces


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Just saw the same thing at Costco for $89.99. Exactly as described.

Lou


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Yianni said:


> Just saw the same thing at Costco for $89.99. Exactly as described.
> 
> Lou


Lou,

Was that in-store or online at Costco??


----------



## Karma (Nov 13, 2005)

Up-date: My mechanic had the camera installed on the back license plate in about five minutes, and then him and his son played with it for another half hour or so -- it works great. You can select from four different views depending on how you have mounted the camera and whether you want to have the same view as your rearview or reversed. Once you select your view preference, it's just a matter of hitting the on button on the monitor when you start backing up. the camera comes on with the reverse lights. Funny thing is, with the camera off and the Yukon parked just outside of the garage doors, the wireless monitor was picking up another wireless camera signal from the business next door -- not clear, but enough to make out certain details. 
We haven't mounted the monitor yet as we want to experiment first whether we should position it on the windshield just next to the rearview mirror or on the dash. For now we are running the monitor off the lighter adapter that came with the unit, but we will hardwire the monitor once we decide where to position it. 
the display catches the top of the hitch ball. I'll take some more measurements on angle of view and such tomorrow. 
he


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OK, now I want one









Do you happen to know if this monitor can handle 2 cameras or if you can purchase an extra one?

I thought one camera on the back of the truck and one on the back of the trailer would be pretty nice to have.

Thanks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Just saw the same thing at Costco for $89.99. Exactly as described.
> 
> Lou


Lou,

Was that in-store or online at Costco??
[/quote]

Do tell....I'd love to swing over to Costco tomorrow at lunch and get this....


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Dawn,
I don't know if it can handle 2 cameras but it was a pretty cool unit. I saw it today at Costco(In Store) in the automotive section. It comes in a hard plastic package and as I said it was priced at $89.99. The only thing I diden't like is the view screen is small, but for that price you could live with it.

Lou


----------

